# What Breed(s) Am I? Our new addtion, Tyson!



## TheBrowns (Oct 11, 2013)

So my husband and I picked up our new addition this past week. He is about 10 lbs and 3 months old. He was posted as a hound/husky mix and we know this is completely inaccurate, but fell in love with his looks and personality. I have been asking around what people think he is and we have heard everything - pointer, lab, pit, beagle, boston terrier, austrailian shepherd, jack russell, etc.... We know he is a mix, but interested in what you guys think!!!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

It's so hard to tell at that age. Whatever he is, he's super duper cute!


----------

